# DVR 501/510 Picture glitches on Locals



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

For the past two weeks, I have been getting pixelation/sound drops on both receivers at the exact same time for the Denver Locals. It does not happen on any other station feed, just locals. If I recall, Denver is not on a spot beam.

Is anybody seeing the same problem with Denver locals or other city locals.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

No probs here for my Den Locals. Any work on your Dish lately? Upgrades, etc.? May need to be adjusted. What Sats are you pointed at and what are their current signal strengths?


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

Pointed at Sats: 110, 119, 148 -- Software P308


Sat 110 TR 01 Strength 88
Sat 110 TR 11 Strength 88

Sat 119 TR 08 Strength 99
Sat 119 TR 11 Strength 84

Sat 148 TR 09 Strength 88
Sat 148 TR 21 Strength 102

No updates to Coax, Power, Receiver location, or Dishes.

As a test, I recorded the same Local feed on both receivers, at the exact same moment on each receiver, the picture fluctuates, pixelates, drops a bit of sound, then returns to normal. Perhaps I need to see if two local feeds of different programming (NBC, CBS) have the same problems at the same time. I know it is not weather related, nor trees, migrating birds, nor aliens. None of the above have been observed in the area during the interruption (day or night).


I thought it might be the "improvments" being made in the MPEG compression stream. But if nobody else has seen this problem, perhaps I have RF bleeding over from a source in my area, or maybe my SW64 is failing.....?

Any other thoughts?


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I have been experiencing some problems with the Denver locals since the 3.08 upgrade also. No changes to my system. Good signal.


----------



## edit4ever (Feb 25, 2006)

I though it might just be me -- but since 3.08, I too have the dropouts. I have a very strong and stable signal strength (over 100) on both sats --- but still get the dropouts. I did do a hard reset on both my 501 and 508 -- but still have the problem.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

OK, I just wanted to make sure It wasn't just my setup.

I reviewed my recordings and it appears that the problem started after 3/14 and before 4/4.
Time for a call to Dish. I suggest everyone who has this problem to call in. If they do not get calls, they will assume customers accept the degraded quaility (and willl continue to pull bandwidth for HD or whatever....)

Last time this happened (the picture would go black instead of pixelate), I called Dish, a day later I got a call from one of the software engineers. We reviewed my setup, software rev, bootstrap, etc. A few days later, the problem ceased.

So --- Please Call to complain! 1-800-333-DISH


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

UPDATE --

Called Dish. Talked to Second level Tech Support. Software P308 was released 3/30

My picture problem started between 3/28 and 3/31 (based upon DVR recordings on NBC/CBS/ABC).

Give them some additional data points, call.


----------



## rickwyo (Jul 12, 2002)

On a 721 receiver, I have also noticed sound dropouts and picture glitches on 
Denver locals, starting sometime around the end of March, 2006. Signal
strengths look good.


----------



## edit4ever (Feb 25, 2006)

Just a thought - now that Echostar 10 is in position and being setup --- could it be interfering with our Denver locals??


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

It seems the problem cleared up a few days after I called Dish. As of this writing, I have not seen any pixelation or 'skips' since Sunday. The overall picture quality seems to improved also (less muddy, but still not as sharp as it should be).

Software is still at P3.08, and I turned OFF automatic updates. May have been an Uplink anomolie.... But then, we will never know.


----------

